# moss ball?



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

i've noticed a cearture called a moss ball spoken about several times there are even threads one these things! i just have a few questions.1.what exectly is a moss ball!!??2.how are they good for bettas?


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the reply. but how are they good for the betta?


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

i don't know about bettas.. but i know they are low light and easy to care for.. 

they are on sale at PETSMART for 5.99.. normally they are 7.99


----------



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

hmmmm i might get one next time i'm there


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

They control algae evels in the tank, by using all the nutrience that algae needs to grow. They starve the algae.

A moss ball isn't actually alive. Its just a clump of algae that was rolled into a ball by water currents. To subsitute the currents and keep it round you have to roll it every once in awhile.

Moss balls are quite hardy and can survive a range of temperatures. They don't need fertilizer, and sometimes fish will snack on them. The only maintence they need is a bath/shower whenever you clean your tank, which you can do by running it under the tap and sqeezing it gently. Do this to remove any yucky stuff it picks up as it cleans your tank. And of course, you have to roll it every once in awhile.

Moss balls don't bother or harm bettas at all. Infact, mine likes to hide behind his. They do more good than harm.

Moss balls usually range from $6-$7. Beware, sometimes stores wrap a golfball and wrap it in moss and sell it as a moss ball. These fake ones will float and are easily detectible. Sometimes people accidently buy a Nano moss ball, these are smaller than the Marmio Moss balls.

When you bring a moss ball home, quarantine it with no fish for a couple of weeks. This will make sure your moss ball isn't home to any snails or shrimp. After the second week is over, you can take it out of quarantine.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks cait! my shrimp love them.. and i really like them also! 

i too want to pick up more.. 

ps. the sale at PETSMART ENDS Aug/21st..


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Your welcome! 

My petsmart doesn't have any moss balls. 

When picking a moss ball, make sure it doesn't have any brown on it. Brown indicates an unhealthy moss ball and you don't want that.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

how much light to they require?


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not alot. They do need sunlight though. Put them in a tank near a window. No direct sunlight.

They should be fine with a tank light aswell as sunlight. But the MUST have sunlight. 

Moss ball's prefer gentle, dull light. They are hardy when it comes to lighting, but harsh light wouldn't be a good idea. A moderatly lit tank with some sunlight will keep it happy.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got 5 of the nano balls off ebay for like $5. They are small but the fish like to push them around.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

do nano balls eventually grow into the marimo balls we see in the store? or is it a different plant ?


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

they are the same.. just smaller. the balls do grow..


----------

